# Adding substrate to the established tank



## nothingl (May 26, 2008)

I too was going to ask the same question. 
I have fishes in mind (red parrot chiclid, 2 rock shrimps, 2 guppies and a harlequin fish). 
I don't want to harm the fish by adding flourite or anything that can harm it, but my substrate right now is playsand with gravel on top. w/ co2 injection and the plants seem to be doing really well. . . . But i wonder for longevity if i should add flourite or as Valiko was wondering ... laterite. 

"Is the "ice cube" method the only way to add Laterite into the substrate?"

What is the ice cube method?


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

i always use a cup or small tupperware to place the sub where i want it when adding to an old tank. 

i dont understand worry about adding laterite to your tank?
heres some help~!

*Preparing Aquarium Substrate Using Laterite*

There is more than one way to use laterite in the aquarium. You can sprinkle it about in the gravel or bury balls in the laid substrate. The following is the procedure I usually follow when creating a new planted aquarium with laterite.

1. Mix laterite with moist aquarium gravel then allow it to dry. Use about a third of your total gravel for this.

2. Place clean layer of gravel on the aquarium bottom. Use a third or less of your total gravel.

3. Place a layer of laterite coated gravel on top. 

4. Cover with a layer of clean gravel for two or more cm. Five cm is the most you will want to ensure adequate water flow.

5. To avoid disturbing gravel, place a saucer on top of gravel and fill the aquarium by pouring water onto this saucer.

6. Add plants to the aquarium gravel. Some pink colour may tint water but this will soon clear with filtration.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The "ice cube method" makes laterite into kind of "fert tabs" so you can just insert the laterite under the plants into the root zone. You basically fill an ice tray with laterite and a little bit of water, then take out the frozen cubes and insert them into the substrate.

I seriously thought about going this route, but decided to go with WonderGro fert tabs from GreenLeafAquariums.com instead- they're more comprehensive plant nutrition, laterite is mostly just iron. 

If you're using Fluorite for substrate there's not much point in adding Laterite- Fluorite is also high in iron.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

*adding flourite sand*

Now ill tell you i don't add laterite to my soil but every once in a while i will add Flourite black sand to my two tanks that have a good substrate and i don't see any adverse affects on the fish or anything. but i do also wash the sand out to get rid of the dust. the only thing that happens is the water just gets foggy for a day.


----------

